# Itchy itchy husky... what I've tried, and what to try next?



## Gifikima (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi all! This is my first post on dog forums... I still need to figure out if there's an "intro" portion or not, but for now, I'm Gina, from frigid Maine, and I have four dogs. They are Fiona (a 10 year old Dane/Lab mix), Kirby (a 9 year old American Bulldog), Mojo (a 6 year old Pug/Beagle/Boston "designer mutt"), and Kiba (a 5 year old Siberian Husky). 

My question is about Kiba, my Siberian. He has had the "itchies" off and on for a few months now. There is not a flea issue; everyone is on preventative, but I've thoroughly checked his extremely dense coat many times anyway, but, nada. After some initial research, I started everyone on salmon oil capsules about two months ago, and have given him a couple baths with a special oatmeal shampoo designed for "itchy" dogs, but the baths actually seemed to make it worse, and the salmon oil doesn't seem to help *him* either. I also tried switching foods (I rotate foods fairly regularly anyway) but he's itchier than ever! 

What would you guys try next? The vet suggested switching food, as well as the baths... but he just seems to be getting even itchier. His skin, from what I can tell (his coat is SERIOUSLY dense) is not red or irritated... it doesn't even seem flaky, but the dog is scratching/licking a LOT. He's a very sensitive type dog... I mean, things seem to "bother" him well before any of my others would even notice it, LOL. 

Any suggestions? Thanks, and I look forward to reading and contributing in the future!

-Gina


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

What foods have you tried? Have you tried switching your house cleaning products?


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Put him on a grain free alternative protein food. (no Beef, Lamb or chicken).
Bathe him every 4 days with Microtek Anti itch shampoo, and dry him thoroughly (using a hairdryer on a low heat setting). Do that for 2 weeks, then bathe once a week for 2 weeks, then evry 2 weeks for a month, then monthly, then as needed. Oatmeal baths actually can dry skin and make them itchier. Drying is imprtant, because if you leave a dog wet, especially one with a double coat like a Husky, they can get fungal infections.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Gina!!!!!
Nice to see you here! Can you do a grain and potato food? I have the list of those foods; I can post it here, fb or email you. Cold up there? It hit 44 today, supposed to be 50 tomorrow!


----------



## ashleydavid07 (Jan 23, 2013)

I use dog oatmeal shampoo, that is alcohol free, I bathe my dog once a week, and I spray "hot spot" spray on the spots where she itches, the spray seems to really work, i spray it, then rub it in real good.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Look at the usual allergens for people also- laundry soap, laundry softener, cleaning products, and such. Go to as much allergen free or natural products as you can (things like white vinegar and baking soda are great cleaning products)

Grain free food can be a really good choice for allergic or sensitive dogs, it has worked great for several dogs that came to me with dandruff and itchy skin. Fish oil is usually helpful to the skin and coat, but if the dog has allergies, a small amount of olive oil might work better. Try one change at a time to see what works.

Sometimes, a 2 week course of benedryl (vet approved of course) can help break a dog out of the itching cycle. 

I'd actually quit bathing him for now and just brush well. I bath my dog(s) about 2 times per year unless someone rolled in something nasty  If he gets better, great, if not, then you can easily bathe him as needed.


----------



## Gifikima (Dec 11, 2012)

Yes, I should have mentioned what he's on, sorry... right now it's THK Thrive, for the past month or so... which isn't grain free, but the only grain is quinoa. Before that, he was on Diamond Naturals Chicken and Rice. He's never been sensitive to any foods before, and I rotate protein sources as well as grain/no grain... he's done fine on almost everything. He didn't start itching until *winter* began here, so that might be a factor too, perhaps? I haven't changed my cleaning products, hadn't thought of that. I will definitely be getting some of that shampoo... however, I've heard a lot of conflicting stuff about bathing them too often being too drying? It IS hard to get him thoroughly dry... even for a husky he has a lot of coat IMO... but then again, I've only ever had short-haired dogs before him  

Hi Marie I've gotta get some profile pics going on I guess, LOL. I joined awhile back, but then forgot about it again until now, since his scratching has "renewed" the past few days, after somewhat of an interlude. You can go ahead and post that here, might be good for others too... I'm looking at the other THK foods right now, seeing what we might try next, and exploring a couple of other options too 

Gina


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I take it your vet has done skin scrapings to rule out any mange or mites. If not do this. Skin scraping should be done a couple of times. Scartopic mites sometimes are hard to find on a skin scraping and the vet will go ahead and treat the animal anyway. 
Then comes the food issue. Not only switch him to a grain free but a limited type of dog food. The problem is when you are trying to rule out a food allergy many foods say one thing on label and on the ingredients there is other types of proteins added to the food. This makes it really hard to rule out a food allergy. For instance on label states lamb and rice and the ingredients show fish meal and chicken meal have been added for one reason or another. When on food trail remember another thing, treats and bones. Not until you rule out what and if your dog has an allergy..


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Gifikima said:


> Yes, I should have mentioned what he's on, sorry... right now it's THK Thrive, for the past month or so... which isn't grain free, but the only grain is quinoa. Before that, he was on Diamond Naturals Chicken and Rice. He's never been sensitive to any foods before, and I rotate protein sources as well as grain/no grain... he's done fine on almost everything. He didn't start itching until *winter* began here, so that might be a factor too, perhaps? I haven't changed my cleaning products, hadn't thought of that. I will definitely be getting some of that shampoo... however, I've heard a lot of conflicting stuff about bathing them too often being too drying? It IS hard to get him thoroughly dry... even for a husky he has a lot of coat IMO... but then again, I've only ever had short-haired dogs before him
> 
> Hi Marie I've gotta get some profile pics going on I guess, LOL. I joined awhile back, but then forgot about it again until now, since his scratching has "renewed" the past few days, after somewhat of an interlude. You can go ahead and post that here, might be good for others too... I'm looking at the other THK foods right now, seeing what we might try next, and exploring a couple of other options too
> 
> Gina


I really wish I lived closer to you. I have an unopened box of Zeal I'd give you a heckuva deal on. I will post the list in a sec!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Darford Zero-both turkey & chicken and sardine, whitefish & shrimp

Nature’s Variety Instinct-all including raw boost

Canine Caviar-all grainfree’s

Nutrisca-all grainfree’s

Brothers Complete-all

Back to Basics-all grainfree’s

NutriSource grainfree-all except the large breed chicken & large breed lamb

The Honest Kitchen-Zeal only

Earthborn-Meadow Feast and Great Plains

Great Life-all

Wysong Epigen-fish formula

Nature’s Select grain free-all

Precise grain free-both

Avoderm-their revolving menu only

Spring Meadows-all

Zignature-all

 Nutripe-all

Victor grainfree-all

Evo weight management

Evo herring & salmon

Innova Prime-all

California Natural grain free-salmon & peas, kangaroo & lentils, chicken

Horizon Legacy-all

Horizon Pulsar-both

Horizon Amicus-all

Grandma Lucy’s Pureformance-all

Evangers grainfree-both

Sojos grainfree-all

NRG-Maxim

Ziwi Peak-all of the air dried

DNA-all

Freehand-Energize only

Great Life Pioneer Naturals grain free-all

Red Moon-high protein chicken, moderate protein chicken only

Grandma Mae’s Country Natural-grainfree only

Pet Botanics-Healthy Omega only


----------



## MissWulfy (Feb 5, 2013)

Get a bottle of Epi-Pet Shampoo & Their Skin Spray. It's a bit pricey but AMAZING stuff! It's cleared up one of my old wolf hybrid-s dry/itchy skin.... I also used it at the last grooming shop I worked at.


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

I have one here that can not tolerate Chicken, Grains or Potatoes, amongst a few other (Environmental) things, that we are working to identify. A life time on Steroids (Apparently his former owner treated his allergy issues with long term use of them rather than trying to eliminate the variables and getting to the root of the problem) has left him a mess and as a result: He often has a yeasty/icky smell to him along with Psoriasis (thick scaly patches of dry skin)


What has been working for him is:

1. Regular brushing ( at least once a day), wiping him down with fragrance free baby wipes after being outside, bi-weekly baths with either an anti bacterial shampoo or a conditioning shampoo that contains Lavender, Coconut and/or Tea Tree Oil ( I recommend Earthbath products) you can also use a medicated shampoo such as Microtek or Zymox.••

2. Having all bedding etc he comes in contact with is washed with an all natural dye free, fragrance free detergent.

3. Ester C and Echinacea {Echinacea is given every other day or so, Ester C daily} supplements added to his meals (To help boost his immune system).

4. Adding Omega 3&6 such as those found in "fish or Krill oil" to his diet.

Also, when and if he begins to itch or break out in a rash he is given Benedryl, as needed, (dosage is usually 1mg per 1lb) to calm the reaction.

Take a look at the ingredients in your current food, including any treats/extras, and begin to eliminate variable* or she may be sensitive to a cleaning agent you are using**

* Ex: If food contains Corn, Wheat or Soy, find one that doesn't. If that doesn't work look at the protein source and If it is the same as current food then switch to another protein source void of the grains as well. So on and so forth.
** For enviormental in home cleaners, try switching to dye and fragrance free agents or use all natural products like lemon juice, baking soda and vinegar for items she comes in contact with.??

In addition, unless the switch has caused a drastic decline in health, you need to give the new regimen a good 6-8 weeks of consistent application to fully take affect...

••Microtek is an excellent shampoo to use, another one I like is Zymox: http://www.revivalanimal.com/Zymox-S...and-Rinse.html or Virbac: http://www.revivalanimal.com/KetoChlor-Shampoo.html.


----------



## samshine (Mar 11, 2011)

With this type of coat, it is very important to dry them thoroughly. Moisture at the skin leads to growth of "stuff" that can cause itching. After a bath, a dense husky coat can stay damp at the skin for days. You need to use a good forced air dryer and get them completely dry. Most of the self wash dog washes have dryers. Some are better than others. The one we go to has an extra strong dryer that we gladly pay extra for. Takes drying of a thick coat down from more than an hour to about 30-40 minutes.

I would try a bath with a good moisurizing shampoo (I like Nova Pearls) and then dry until the coat is bone dry and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Diesel Dog (Feb 7, 2013)

I notice a lot of people bathe weekly. We like to bathe no more than once a month, but that doesn't work for everyone. So i would suggest a good oil supplement. To replenish
the natural oils in your pets skin. The topical is fine for treatment, but it won't solve the internal issues. 

Here is one that works from the inside out. It works better than Salmon or Flax, it has natural Vitamin E which takes the Omega's right to the skin cells. You'll see a difference in short order.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/321060208174?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Diesel Dog (Feb 7, 2013)

Great tip! Our malamute is a working dog and needs extra care. Drying is soooo important with dense coats.

Ooops i'm just getting the hang of this. My reply was to samshine.


----------



## rubberduckey273 (Dec 30, 2009)

If the baths are making him even more itchy, it's likely that not all of the shampoo is getting rinsed out. Not your fault if that's the issue, it can be very difficult to completely rinse a husky's coat at home. 

We honestly very rarely use any type of oatmeal shampoos for itchy skin. They seem to work best for dogs that have a mild irritation from something like plants or bugs (or allergies to other shampoo), or if you have a dog that is sensitive to most shampoos. I really like natures specialties Derma Treat (tea tree oil shampoo) or their citrumela shampoo. They seem to calm most itchies, or at least reduce the itchiness. I've had multiple vets tell me to just keep using the shampoo I'm using rather than the prescription shampoos for skin allergies because of the effectiveness. Another product you might like is their EZ out shampoo for shedding. 

Just keep in mind that unless the itchiness is caused by environmental/ external issues, medicated baths will only give relief for a short time. Sometimes a week or two, sometimes only a day or two. It depends on what the underlying issue is. 

If you are having a hard time rinsing and drying your husky's coat (and I agree, getting the skin and coat dry is very important) then you might want to look into taking him to a groomer, or a self serve. If you're doing it yourself, get a slicker brush and brush the shampoo into the coat. This will not only help work the shampoo all the way down to the skin, but it will help with shedding and actually cleans better as well. Then, when rinsing, take the end of the hose and work it down to the skin. Work from the head down (the way the water falls. Focus on areas where soap tends to get trapped, like behind the ears, armpits, between the legs, and any specific areas where you notice him scratching more. Don't forget to rinse his feet extra well once you're completely done rising the rest of him!


----------



## WestieLove (Jan 29, 2012)

I would stop using the Oatmeal shampoo on an itchy dog. Get something like Earthbath Hypoallergenic and ensure you rinse it very well. I actually put a small amount of shampoo in an empty bottle and fill with water to make it easier to rinse.

Have you seen your veterinarian? You can discuss causes, including allergies, mites, yeast etc. and allergy testing (VARL Labs is my recommendation) may be warranted. You should not need an immune booster at this time.

Change to a different protein source in the food, a fish based diet is what I'd recommend (the most common cause of food allergies...) then grain-free. 
Add Omega 3's. 
Check laundry soap, laundry softener, cleaning products, and such. 
Organic Apple Cider Vinegar at the end of a bath from the neck down (~1/4 cup), do not rinse off, restores pH 

IF you start adding too many things at once, you won't know what's working. Change one thing at a time and do it slowly.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

WestieLove said:


> I would stop using the Oatmeal shampoo on an itchy dog. Get something like Earthbath Hypoallergenic and ensure you rinse it very well. I actually put a small amount of shampoo in an empty bottle and fill with water to make it easier to rinse.
> 
> Have you seen your veterinarian? You can discuss causes, including allergies, mites, yeast etc. and allergy testing (VARL Labs is my recommendation) may be warranted. You should not need an immune booster at this time.
> 
> ...



+1 for oatmeal. If it is a yeast infection, oatmeal will make it worse. I would also maybe suggest the tea-tree shampoo from Earthbath.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Think of it this way the skin is the largest organ of the body. Stops switching food with him for now. Feed him one food for at least 8 weeks it takes that long to see a difference. Pick a grain free with limited ingredients. How are his ears and feet? Dog with allergies often have ear and feet issues. I do not bath my large breed dogs at all just brush and spot clean (feet, rear etc.) They have never had a skin issue. Overbathing can cause more harm than good. If they roll in something smelly than that is different. If you do need to bath pick a shampoo that is designed for allergy dogs no perfumes no dyes. Microtek shampoo is great have used it for my horses for a long time both of whom have allegies. If no impovement get a second opinion from another vet. Or get a referal to a dermatologist. Sometimes just going to the dermatologist first will save your dog the stress and you time and money.


----------



## WestieLove (Jan 29, 2012)

agility collie mom said:


> Think of it this way the skin is the largest organ of the body. Stops switching food with him for now. Feed him one food for at least 8 weeks it takes that long to see a difference. Pick a grain free with limited ingredients. How are his ears and feet? Dog with allergies often have ear and feet issues. I do not bath my large breed dogs at all just brush and spot clean (feet, rear etc.) They have never had a skin issue. Overbathing can cause more harm than good. If they roll in something smelly than that is different. If you do need to bath pick a shampoo that is designed for allergy dogs no perfumes no dyes. Microtek shampoo is great have used it for my horses for a long time both of whom have allegies. If no impovement get a second opinion from another vet. Or get a referal to a dermatologist. Sometimes just going to the dermatologist first will save your dog the stress and you time and money.


I agree with bathing more often can do more harm then good and this is when I would choose a high quality shampoo (ie Earthbath Hypoallergenic) I tend to stick to products without dyes or fragrances. At the end of the bath you can pour over 1/4 cup organic apple cider vinegar and do not rinse to help restore the pH to the skin. However, unless directed otherwise by your veterinarian, only bath if you have to. Depending on the problem with the skin, more frequent bathing may actually be required, with a special shampoo recommended by the veterinarian, depending on the cause of the skin problems. However, the OP should really be seeing a veterinarian to help determine the actual cause. 

I agree, pick one food and stick with it. My recommendation is a fish based diet so long as it hasn't been fed before. Stick to that for a minimum of 8 weeks. 
Check what cleaners and detergents you are using in your home. I choose detergents carefully and clean with vinegar/water. 
Add an Omega 3 supplement to the diet. I use Ubavet capsuels. 

That should be sufficient until you see your veterinarian.


----------



## Well Balanced Pet (Jan 15, 2013)

Food intake can likely be the source. Check the labels. Too little Zinc or too much Nickel can lead to skin problems. Read the left column.


----------

